

Ask HN: Cheapest way to do 2,000 concurrent rtmp video streams? - kbrower

Looking to change our infrastructure. Looking to set up a rtmp server(s) that can stream 2,000 rtmp streams(500kB/s each). Anyone have any experience with red5/flash media server. What sort of performance can I expect. Any way to cache the video files in RAM using this software out of the box. Should I just go with a CDN if my peak bandwidth will be 10x off peak? Any hosting providers/co-locaters that have low bandwidth costs(10TB of traffic) and a nice(at least 1GB/s) connection.<p>Thanks!
======
forcer
I hope I will be facing the same problem soon with UsabilityTest.com :) ! I
just started by using Wowzy , have been playing with Red5 2 years ago which
was complicated to get it running - now I guess when they are reaching RC it
should be good. As for hosting - I only know good UK hosting providers.

------
ieatpaste
you might want to give these guys a call:

<http://www.influxis.com/>

they do FMS hosting

